# Festplatte & Windows löschen und ältere Version installieren



## Starup (13. März 2005)

Hallo ihr

Meine Mutter hat auf ihrem PC, auf dem vorher Windows 98 installiert war Windows XP installiert und nun gemerkt, dass dieses zu gross ist für ihren zu langsamen Rechner.
Sie will auch alle bisher gehabten Dateien löschen.
Wie kann ich für sie die gesammte Festplate löschen, inklusive Windows XP und nachher Windows 2000 Neu auf dem PC installieren? (Habe die CD vom XP wie auch die vom 2000)

Danke viel Mal für eure Hilfe! 

Liebe Grüsse

Starup


----------



## Georg Melher (13. März 2005)

Hi,

auch während des Windows 2000 Setups kannst Du die Festplatte formattieren und Partitionieren. 
Wenn gefragt wird, wo Du Windows 2000 installieren möchtest, wähle "L" für das Löschen einer Partition und "E" zum Erstellen einer Partition. Man muss nur lesen können, dann funktioniert das wie von selbst. .


----------



## Starup (13. März 2005)

Danke viel Mal für deine schnelle Antwort.
Das Installieren von Win 2000 ist aber garnicht möglich, ohne dass Win XP nicht Deinstalliert ist, oder? Wie kann ich machen, dass die Win 2000 CD vor dem Win XP Start gelesen wird und Win 2000 installiert werden kann, bevor Win XP startet (so dass ich alles formatieen kann)?

Liebe Grüsse und nochmal danke 

Starup


----------



## djdolla (13. März 2005)

Beim hochfahren des PCs DEL Taste drücken. (Kann unter Umständen auch F10 oder etwas anderes sein. Einfach lesen 

Im BIOS kannst du dann einstellen in welcher Reihenfolge er booten soll. Da wählst das CD Laufwerk als erstes aus.

Unter Umständen hast du auch ein Bootmenü, das du beim Starten durch drücken einer bestimmten Taste erreichst. Bei mir zB. F8.

mfg djdolla


----------

